# What adsl solution is best for Gentoo?

## planetsheinker

I have a USB ADSL MODEM ALE 130, it is not supported under Gentoo

or any other linux distro, and i am really want to move to Gentoo...

Can somebody adwise me on what hardware to by to be able to connect to internet in Gentoo?

----------

## adaptr

If you already have a router, buy an ADSL modem that's right for your Telco and phone line - I have an analog line in the Netherlands, so I have an Annex-A ADSL modem; yours may be different.

The protocol used by my modem is G.DMT Lite - if you are going to buy your own Ethernet modem you will have to make sure of the tech specs!

If you don't have a router yet then you might consider a combined modem and router - the easiest and cheapest solution in that case.

----------

## aslocum

i agree with this. i have bought an netgear DG834B wich has an built in firewall and dhcp server. its a 4port router with adsl modem included. really nice thing and easy to configure. dhcp works with no problems under gentoo. 

price is here in germany around 120

----------

## planetsheinker

Thank you for replaying  :Smile: 

But i need some explanations...

I know what is an USB ADSL modem,

i know what is ethernet card, some times called network cards,

i know there are sertain adsl modems that need to be connected

to an ethernet card, and as far as i know it is the best option for Gentoo

or any other linux distro

But the word "router" i hear for the first time,

can you please explaine me what does it mean?

and what is "dhcp"?

----------

## planetsheinker

Thank you for replaying  :Smile: 

But i need some explanations...

I know what is an USB ADSL modem,

i know what is ethernet card, some times called network cards,

i know there are sertain adsl modems that need to be connected

to an ethernet card, and as far as i know it is the best option for Gentoo

or any other linux distro

But the word "router" i hear for the first time,

can you please explaine me what does it mean?

and what is "dhcp"?

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> i know there are sertain adsl modems that need to be connected to an ethernet card, and as far as i know it is the best option for Gentoo or any other linux distro

 That's correct. Any ethernet dsl modem should work with Linux.

 *Quote:*   

> But the word "router" i hear for the first time,
> 
> can you please explaine me what does it mean?

 When people talk about routers what they usually mean is a device that allows multiple people to share one ip address and it also usually has some basic firewall capabilities.

 *Quote:*   

> and what is "dhcp"?

 When you hookup several computers to a router they all automatically get ip addresses given to them by the router, this process is called dhcp (Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol). These ip addresses allow the computers and the router to communicate with each other. The router grabs itself one real internet ip address (usually from your isp's dhcp server) and uses that to allow all the computers hooked up to the router to communicate with the internet, therefore allowing multiple computers to share one ip address. (hope this doesn't sound too confusing)

----------

## planetsheinker

Let me see if i understand, i can go and by an ethernet card and ADSL modem that can be conected to it, and it should work under Gentoo, and as far as i know it is absoultly dont meter what adsl modem i buy, as long as the ethernet card is supported in Gentoo, am i right?

And does it meter what router i buy? Is any router supported under Gentoo?

And should it be a router with a built in adsl modem or not?

----------

## John5788

make sure the ethernet card is supported by gentoo first. im using a realtek 8139 chipset and it works perfectly with gentoo. it doesn't matter what ADSL modem you buy as long as it works with your DSL connection.

you can buy any router you want as well

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> Let me see if i understand, i can go and by an ethernet card and ADSL modem that can be conected to it, and it should work under Gentoo, and as far as i know it is absoultly dont meter what adsl modem i buy, as long as the ethernet card is supported in Gentoo, am i right?

 Yes that should be correct, as far as I know any ethernet dsl modem should work. 

 *Quote:*   

> And does it meter what router i buy? Is any router supported under Gentoo?

 Any router should work.

 *Quote:*   

> And should it be a router with a built in adsl modem or not?

 I don't think it really matters but if it's built in then maybe it will be cheaper.

----------

## planetsheinker

And how can i know if a certain ethernet card is supported under Gentoo?

----------

## Malakin

Good question and I'm not totally sure where you'd look that up if you're using Gentoo. Just about all fast (100mbit) ethernet cards are supported by Gentoo.

You could always look up stuff with SuSe's hardware database, if it works in SuSe then there's a 99% chance it will work in Gentoo.

http://hardwaredb.suse.de/searchForm.php?searchtype=extended&LANG=en_UK

----------

## planetsheinker

Thank you every body for replaying, you have been very helpfull  :Smile: 

----------

## gour

 *aslocum wrote:*   

> i agree with this. i have bought an netgear DG834B wich has an built in firewall and dhcp server. its a 4port router with adsl modem included. really nice thing and easy to configure. dhcp works with no problems under gentoo. 
> 
> price is here in germany around 120

 

Hi!

I also just bought TRENDnet 4port router (the modem I got from ISP) and it works under Gentoo. It has dhcp & firewall, but I'm still filtering with shorewall  :Laughing: 

However, I'm interested how do you connect/disconnect the line (if you disable automatic connect) and any tool for monitoring/metering the traffic since here in Croatia there is no flatrate  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sincerely,

Gour

----------

## John5788

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

----------

## gour

 *John5788 wrote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

 

Thanks. At the moment I use router's software (via 198.168.0.1), but the remaining issue is monitoring/metering the bandwidth/traffic   :Question: 

Sincerely,

Gour

----------

## John5788

emerge nload

----------

## gour

 *John5788 wrote:*   

> emerge nload

 

Thank you for that.

It looks like it's the right stuff   :Wink: 

Sincerely,

Gour

ps. vnstat is also nice piece of software  :Idea: 

----------

